# 9800GT OC/System Tweak



## c-hoov (Jan 8, 2009)

OS: Windows XP 32-bit
Motherboard: Dell 0HJ054
Processor: Intel Pentuium D at 3.0GHz
PSU: 600W OCZ StealthXStream http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010
Memory: 2x2GB G-Skill PC2-5300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231110
GPU: PNY 9800 GT 1GB 256-bit GDDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133243
Sound Card: SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeMusic

GPU overlock:
First, what is the maximum recommended overclock speed? With the GPU fan at 45% and an external 80mm antec on "high" setting the card idles at about 51C. After engaging in my video game of choice, Warhammer Online, the card has heated to around 58C. GPU-Z verifies my core clock from 600MHz to 675 MHz, memory clock from 900MHz to 975MHz, and shader from 1500MHz to 1660MHz. Is it recommended to overclock more than this and if so what is a safe temperature with a load?

RAM timing:
During gameplay, rendering is smooth in between a glitch every second or so even on fastest framerate setting with texture cache set to largest. Could there be a problem with bottlenecking from the RAM? I noticed CPU-Z readout of timings table of 266MHz and 333MHz with a note that Max Bandwidth of PCS-5300 is 333MHz. If my GPU can clock its memory at 975MHz but the RAM is only at 333MHz could this be causing reduced performance? I do not know much about RAM timings, etc.

CPU Overclock:
Would you recommend also overclocking my CPU or is this a small contributor to my reduced performance?

Hard Drive:
Also, I don't know if this is relevant but my hard drive capacity is only 12.63GB/69.8GB according to system info.


Any information on how to improve my system performance would be greatly appreciated. Also, the fact that it is an MMO could lead to networking issues on the part of EA Mythic but I doubt it would reduce my performance this much. Thanks!


----------



## c-hoov (Jan 8, 2009)

Correction-

Processor: Intel Pentium Dual Core @ 3.0GHz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

cant overclock dell motherboards

no sense in ramping up your 9800 video card too much because your "bottleneck" is at the cpu / memory level ............... the Pentium D and the memory you have cant come close to keeping pace with your video card at stock settings ......... therefore nothing is gained from overclocking it !


to improve game performance ............. I suggest you start planning a system upgrade ......... motherboard / cpu / memory / power supply / new case / new OS

GA-EP45-UD3L $117.00

Intel E8400 $165.00

Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 (2 x 2 gig matched pair) $60.00

Cooler Master Centurion Case : $50.00

Corsair 750-TX power supply = $109.00



you should be able to sell off your old stuff for $160.00 to $225.00 either on craigs list or ebay to help soften the blow ..........


----------

